# Numérotation des photos/vidéos de l'iPhone



## Patrick Bernier (3 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai pris plusieurs séquences vidéos avec mon iPhone, exportées ensuite sur mon Mac, et je m'aperçois que les numéros de fichiers, classés chronologiquement, ne se suivent pas.
Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi svp ?
Le problème est qu'en ouvrant dans QT, et en ajoutant toutes les séquences à la première prise, QT fait automatiquement un tri à partir des noms, ce qui ne correspond pas à l'ordre chronologique...
Merci d'avance

Exemple :


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2021)

Clique sur la barre du haut où il a marqué "Nom", tu vas ainsi trié les fichiers par nom. Pareil si tu cliques sur date (qui est ton régale actuel apparement) ou taille ou type.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (3 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Clique sur la barre du haut où il a marqué "Nom", tu vas ainsi trié les fichiers par nom. Pareil si tu cliques sur date (qui est ton régale actuel apparement) ou taille ou type.


Merci de ta réponse, j'avais essayé, mais ça ne marche pas,

Voici une copie d'écran en cliquant sur "Nom",
Le premier fichier qui s'affiche est IMG_0042.MOV, qui n'est pas du tout la première vidéo, mais une séquence du milieu.
La première séquence est IMG_8110.MOV à 14h10, comme le montre la première copie d'écran.
C'est bien là le problème.... L'Iphone semble attribuer des noms de fichiers de manière totalement aléatoire, ...


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2021)

Normalement les numéros dans l'iPhone ne sont pas aléatoires, à moins que cela ai changé. Du coup, ton soucis est vraiment étrange.

À part re-numéroter automatiquement tes fichiers avec une suite de nombres selon la date, je ne vois pas quoi faire du coup.

Pour ça, j'utilise Better Rename; mais c'est payant.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (3 Avril 2021)

Je ne comprends pas moi non plus pourquoi les numéros ne se suivent pas. Et passer par une énième application cette fois pour renommer, franchement je trouve ça lourdingue.... 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, c'est bizarre


----------



## Patrick Bernier (5 Avril 2021)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à comprendre pourquoi les noms de fichiers de mêmes photos, sont différents selon le mode d'importation sur mon mac ?
Sur la première copie d'écran, les photos ont été importées via Airdrop. Sur la seconde copie d'écran, les photos l'ont été via Transfert d'Images.
Et je n'ai pas trouvé d'options ou de préférences pour Airdrop pour corriger ça
D'avance merci


----------

